
Apollo astronaut Edgar Mitchell dies at age 85 - Sharlin
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/apollo-astronaut-edgar-mitchell-dies-at-age-85
======
Sharlin
The entire Apollo 14 crew is has now passed away. Mitchell was the fifth of
the twelve moonwalkers to go. I wonder how many are left when we return.

